# Double glazing v triple glazing



## Jeni4ka (2 Mar 2014)

Hi,
We ordered last Thursday new pwc windows for 2 of our bedrooms and the living room. We ordered triple glazing. The house is about 20 years old and the rooms are facing west. Curren windows are double glazed with wooden frames. Did some research before we placed the order and found a lot of different advice. We actually first ordered double glazing and a day later changed it to triple. We are still unsure of the benefits of triple glazing and are wondering should we change the order back for double glazed windows before they start working on them. Noise is not an issue - we live in quite cul de sac. Has anyone changed from double to triple glazed windows redently? I need answers to the follonwing:

1. Are triple glazed windows much heavier than double glazed ones?
2. Are triple glazed windows much better in retaining heat than the double?
3. Is condensation an issue with triple glazed windows?
4. less sunlight comes in the room with triple glazed windows?

Thanks to anyone who can help.


----------



## Sandals (2 Mar 2014)

hi, I can only speak as someone who has priced triple glazing as a retro fit: we have a sunroom with all glass windows, double glazed, seven/eight years old.....have been told the cost of changing the glass (€1800) would take years to pay itself back in terms of heat savings. The triple panes fitted into our own original frames.

I recently heard Pat Kenny on newstalk with a energy specialist who repeated the same about retro fitting triple: he did speak of thermal curtains, which I just done and they are fabulous. 

I also know a new build who went for a double glaze with a larger void between the panes as opposed to triple glazing.


----------



## fizzy (11 Mar 2014)

I got new PVC triple glazed windows recently and a double glazed sliding door.
The companies I got quotes from all use the same unit/frame for double and triple, so it's just that for double you have a wider gap between the 2 panes. So triple glazed windows are naturally considerably heavier due to the extra pane of glass, but it doesn't make the unit any more bulky. Re weight, most companies will only do sliding doors in double glazing for this reason. The company we went with actually has a new model which can be triple glazed, but I decided not to chance it.

Re the heat retention, what research I did found there wasn't much in it. The u-value of the actual windows you are getting is what's important.

No condensation at all so far touch wood - although it's only been a couple of months.

Now re the sunlight, I think this depends on the windows you get. With our windows spec, I was told that with double glazing, it let sunlight in through the special glass which could generate a bit of heat in the room, whereas with triple glazing heat from the sun would not get through. So I actually went for a double glazed window in the one sunny south facing room I have for that reason, but they fitted a triple glazed window by mistake, so I can't comment on whether this actually works!

But in terms of light generally, the triple glazed windows and double glazed patio door are just the same to me. I hadn't heard about triple glazed letting any less light in though.

One thing I would add is that when you get new windows in, various marks etc can be on the glass post install. With triple glazed windows, there is an extra pane that marks/ finger prints/imperfections etc can be left on that you can do nothing about.

I know it's not a concern for you but I'm not even sure how much extra noise insulation triple glazed windows give. Our old windows were very draughty etc but we live in a very quiet area and since we got our new windows in, I'm much less aware of the noise of rain etc outside, but I could still hear people talking passing by etc.

Overall, just based on my own research and limited experience to date, I don't think there's much performance difference at all between good double glazed and triple, even though there can be a significant cost difference.


----------



## Squonk (11 Mar 2014)

I'm currently getting new double-glazed windows installed by Senator. I enquired about triple-glazing at the time and the sales guy was fairly dismissive of them for my 1991 house and said they were best suited for a newly built passive house. His reasoning was similar to my own conclusions from reading websites such as [broken link removed]


----------



## Sandals (11 Mar 2014)

"An alternative option that might make more sense is to revisit the traditional practice of drawing curtains across windows after dark. It may be low-tech, in comparison with glazed cavities filled with krypton, but it’s something of a natural British habit and it does cut down on heat loss. Perhaps it’s time we paid attention to improving the heat retention characteristics of curtains and blinds, rather than continuing to engineer glazing units to ever lower and lower U values. - See more at: [broken link removed]

Recently hung thermal curtains, ready made on my front door with two large side panels. Im now looking into using them in the sunroom but have €550 worth of blinds so am undecided what to do.


----------



## lowCO2design (14 Mar 2014)

Jeni4ka said:


> Hi,
> We ordered last Thursday new pwc windows for 2 of our bedrooms and the living room. We ordered triple glazing. The house is about 20 years old and the rooms are facing west. Curren windows are double glazed with wooden frames. Did some research before we placed the order and found a lot of different advice. We actually first ordered double glazing and a day later changed it to triple. We are still unsure of the benefits of triple glazing and are wondering should we change the order back for double glazed windows before they start working on them. Noise is not an issue - we live in quite cul de sac. Has anyone changed from double to triple glazed windows redently? I need answers to the follonwing:
> 
> 1. Are triple glazed windows much heavier than double glazed ones?
> ...




 maybe a little. why should that matter?
yes generally. you really need to look at the overall U-value. and how they are installed.
down to temp of internal surface of window which is generally not a problem with a good triple glazed window & frame. again condensation may form around windows depending on the install detail. we'd also need to know things like of the room is ventilated
its about balancing the spec. with good 3g windows you should still be able to get a reasonable solarG value. and have plenty of light coming in.


----------



## monagt (7 Apr 2014)

> how they are installed





> not a problem with a good triple glazed window & frame



How does the ordinary punter find a company that meets the two criteria above.

Look up threads, consumer web sites or is there  companies that evaluate you home for a fee and make recommendations?


----------

